# Solved: Acquiring Network Address...Connected...Acquiring Network Address...Connected...etc.



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I woke up today and turned on the desktop computer and it has trouble connecting to the internet...and I didn't do anything out of the norm.

My house has 4 PC's (2xlaptops and 2xdesktops) and all are connected to a Netgear FVS318 router, which is connected to a Motorola Broadband modem.

I noticed that the network icon kept appearing and disappearing so I opened up "Network Connections" and observed the bizarre behavior. The Local Area Connection kept repeating -> Acquiring Network Address...Connected...Acquiring Network Address...Connected...Acquiring Network Address...Connected...etc.

I don't know what is wrong and would appreciate some assistance with this problem. Thankyou.

If it helps. 
- I had to open up a few ports in my router the previous night to play an online game on one of my laptops. But that shouldn't affect my desktop.
- All of the other computers can access the internet through the router perfectly.
- I've tried making a new network connection. Didn't work.
- I've tried repairing the LAN network
- I tried to repair the 1394 connection but ti said the TCP/IP wasn't enabled and couldn't repair it.

Also, I've read about turning on a service called "Network Location Awareness" ... I don't know what it is but would that help my situation?

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried doing a system restore to yesterday when it worked OK


----------



## remastered (Apr 12, 2007)

Had the same problem today, except vice versa, my desktop was fine, laptop couldnt connect though.

The problem turned out to be an IP conflict, I just changed the IP address of the laptop (Network Settings > Properties > Internet Protocol(TCP/IP) Properties > Alternate Settings.) And reconfigured it all from there.

I tried using the windows 'fix my ip' thing, but that totaly messed up all together, it moved the laptop off the subnet, which meant it couldnt even see the router, so I just ran an ipconfig /all on my desktop, and put the settings in manually into the laptop, making sure the laptop local IP was different from the routers, modems and desktops.


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll try a system restore and see what happens.

There isn't any IP conflict because I've manually given all the computers a IP address. Plus I've checked them... they all have different addresses. Thanks for the tip though =).


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

What about powering off the modem and router? 
Then bringing up the modem first (let it settle), router next (let it settle), reboot PCs.
The 1394 connection shouldn't have any involvment with your LAN connections.


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

Just tried the system restore. And it didn't help resolve my problem.

I'll try powering down the modem and router now. I'll report back when I'm done.


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

It didn't work. The desktop PC keeps acquiring...connecting...acquiring...connecting...etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post an ipconfig /all

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Strange if you can restore to a known working version of the OS and the problem still manifests itself.

All wired connections to the router? Checked the wiring. Wires haven't been jigged in the last day or two resulting in the jacks are not sitting in the sockets snuggly?

Have you tried changing port on the router (to one you know currently works because the PC in that port connects Ok) to rule out a port hardware problem?


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's the results from the ipconfig /all:

Desktop PC:

*C:\Documents and Settings\Wayne & Luan>ipconfig /all

...*

Here's what came up when I did the ipconfig /all on my laptop, which can connect to the internet flawlessly:

*C:\Documents and Settings\Daniel>ipconfig /all

...*

All wires are plugged in correctly.

I'd like to look into the port hardware to see if there is a problem because I was fiddling around with it last night. How do I check the working ports in the Desktop PC?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Your Desktop has DHCP enabled (so wants to grab IP details from the router). But has no Default Gateway. So has failed to fully grap those details from the HDCP server (router).

Meanwhile your Laptop does *not* have DHCP enabled and so must have been manually configued with all IP details (IP, Default Gateway, and DNS server addresses). And this have the Default Gateway (router IP address) defined.

You could manually configure the Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection on the Desktop to have the same Default Gateway as the Laptop and that looks as if it would get you on-line.


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

HOORAY!!! It works. Such a relief.

Thankyou so much coulterp and etaf for you time and help.

I have no idea why I had to input the manual addresses again because they were there last night. But oh well! It work and that's all that matters.

I'm a very happy man. =D


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Glad to see it worked out OK!
G'day!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

glad it worked and see you must have edited the Ipconfig after it worked as coulterp spotted an issue there 

cool :up:

if you happy its all sorted now 

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------



## t0ast (Oct 3, 2007)

I had this same situation for about 2 weeks. My laptop would connect to wireless and remain "Acquiring Network Address" for ever. Many solutions advised me to make changes to Router configs and to Firewalls,...my situation was the same when I was in the office and when I was at home. (BTW, my home wireless is completely open because my friends and neighbors connect through it,..LOL) As i read this Thread, I continued to browse my services and wireless configurations on my Laptop. While veiwing my TCP/IP Properties - clicked advanced,...clicked the WINS tab and found that NetBIOS was Enabled over TCP/IP. Changed it to Default and "HEY HEY HEY, What do you know"... it worked!


----------



## EnergyzeX (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations. Isn't nice to get things working again?


----------

